# Brody's Meatballs - raw recipe



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I have had Brody on Nature's Variety raw chicken medallions for over a month now and he's doing OK on them. He's not thrilled with them, but he's not thrilled with ANYTHING having to do with food. I have been researching a raw diet and specifically looking for a balanced recipe, similar to the NV medallions that would be easy to feed. 

I did try a raw chicken wing with him several times and he wouldn't eat it. He buried it in his bed. He would eat little pieces of raw chicken if it was cut up.

After much research, I decided I wasn't enough of a scientist to create a total balanced meal for him that I could feed exclusively. But I wanted something that I could give him as a meal once a day that incorporated raw foods. I created this recipe based on the 80% muscle meat, 10% organ, 10% bone model. If bone is included, the calcium/phosphorus ratio is not as critical. I didn't want any grains as that would defeat the purpose, but did want to add a carb and fiber source so I used baby carrots and canned pumpkin to help hold it all together.

The recipe:

10 chicken wings
1 pound ground sirloin beef
2 large gizzards, 2 large hearts, one piece of liver
1/2 can of pumpkin
1 can of baby carrots in water

Put the wings through the grinder, including skin and bones. Add in the organ meats, ground meats, and the pumpkin and mix. Grind the carrots and add them. Mix well and completely. I picked out any larger particles of bone or tissue. The grinder made everything about hamburger consistency.

Then I made one ounce meatballs. This recipe made about 90 meatballs. I froze them and then put them in ziplocks. Will take out a few at a time and he will get them for dinner in place of the NV medallions. He will still get a commercial food for breakfast... either Orijen or Wysong Archetype.

Here's a pic....



















So what do you guys think????

OH and the taste test??? Yes, he ate it. 

Brodysmom


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

That is very cool. I wish I could do things like that knowing that the in-laws wouldn't either throw it out, wreck it in some way, or give it all to their dog...


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Sounds like a good (AND CHEAPER!) compromise. 

One thing, I would not add canned carrots.. pretty sure they will have more salt added then necessary. You can still have the pumpkin, but add a couple eggs in place of the carrots. Eggs will hold it together, and are something he can actually digest (unlike carrots).

Also, gizzards and hearts are muscle meat not organ. I would replace them with some kidney or spleen or pancreas. Are you using a chicken liver/heart?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok on the carrots. I was reading articles and also watching multiple youtube videos on BARF recipes and almost every single one adds TONS of veggies! I knew he liked carrots, so figured I'd add them. The eggs are a good idea. Will do that next time. The carrots actually were ground into a slurry. 

Yes, I used a couple of chicken livers and hearts and also a big turkey heart. I didn't relaize that gizzards and hearts are muscle meats. Where do I get kidney or spleen or pancreas?? 

I've seen where I can buy green tripe in cans. Do you think I should add a can of that next time? 

Thanks so much for your opinion and help!!!

Brodysmom


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Looks delicious! Mind if I add that to my recipe page on my website? (I'll give you the credit for the recipe!)


Ps..on the egg, you can add the baked shells into the mix as well.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Maleighchi said:


> Looks delicious! Mind if I add that to my recipe page on my website? (I'll give you the credit for the recipe!)
> 
> 
> Ps..on the egg, you can add the baked shells into the mix as well.


Of course!!! I'm so happy to find something that he likes and that is healthy for him. 

Brodysmom


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Ok on the carrots. I was reading articles and also watching multiple youtube videos on BARF recipes and almost every single one adds TONS of veggies! I knew he liked carrots, so figured I'd add them. The eggs are a good idea. Will do that next time. The carrots actually were ground into a slurry.
> 
> Yes, I used a couple of chicken livers and hearts and also a big turkey heart. I didn't relaize that gizzards and hearts are muscle meats. Where do I get kidney or spleen or pancreas??
> 
> ...


BARF is a big advocate of "extras", not a fan of that myself.. just filler garbage IMO. The very little a carnivore would get from a stomach is better got from a stomach! Tripe is available online (raw) or in cans (cooked) in petstores. Probably a better idea than the veg/fruit itself, because that way it's most natural.

Dogs LOVE tripe. It stinks godawful though. LOL Be prepared!

You can add carrots if he likes them (minimal amounts) but use fresh, not canned. Canned almost always have added salt. No good!

Kidney/spleen/pancreas are often found in ethnic stores, "Chinatown" sections of large cities, or small time butcher shops/grocery stores in farming communities. Most butchers throw that stuff out (what a waste!), so I would go around and ask people if they have it.. it's not a big seller, I bet.. so maybe they have to have a request to save it?

We get kidney most often, barely ever get spleen/pancreas. Only when we buy whole rabbits and mice and stuff do we get those extra organs (whole prey are wonderful for that).


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

Can you tell me what kind of grinder you use, as well as show a picture? I would like to try this out. Also maybe try raw broccoli as a veg instead of the carrot, mine digest broccoli better then carrot.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

There are several steps to grinders. I got a cheapy one this time, a hand crank one, because I didn't want to invest in the $100 electric one without knowing if this was really going to work. 

Hubby had to do most of the grinding. It takes a lot of effort and muscle to do it. I supervised. ha.

Here's the one I got from Ebay...

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-8-Weston-De...|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:1|294:50#ht_2290wt_941

Here's the really neat electric one I wish I had .... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Northern-Indust...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:1|294:50


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

hmm i think they make something like that as a kitchenaid attachment to my mixer, i''ll have to look into that, thanks!


----------



## Triton07 (Jul 9, 2009)

Have you noticed if this ground food is helping with your pooches teeth? I know the chewing on bones part of the raw is key in keeping them strong and healthy. I've just bought 4 chicken thighs to start Triton off starting on Sunday. I'm planning on taking pictures during the new meal, and before pictures of his teeth (which aren't that bad right now, because he's only young still). Oh and any tips on feeding the new meal? I feed him twice a day, he needs it split up like that, and I plan on feeding it frozen, because he is a "gulper". Should I give him 1 thigh per day? I have a feeling he will try eat a whole thigh in one meal..and I think it's more than 0.13lbs...?


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

Ohh... this is awesome!

I've no grinder.... but I could dice the stuff up. Kali is still being a booger about her organs and bone bits half the time. Anything to get her to eat it all and not pick around the bone... and anything to avoid cooking the liver.. ug. 

Oh, and a good source for whole animal's worth of organs I've found to be those whole roasting chickens that have the little sack of bits inside them. No brain, but they rest is there. And, you get a chicken too. 

I grate veggies for her doggie cookies. She LOVES them more then she loves whatever she can beg off my guy. They have white flour in them (I don't know how to get around the flour) but they are just a treat type thing.

I have noticed that Kali no longer has 'dog breath' and that her teeth are sparkly-white.. and no, I don't brush them.


----------



## Zethsmommy (Feb 19, 2008)

Oh Brodysmom, thanks for that recipe. I have an old grinder stuffed away in the cabinet just like the one you pictured. I will have to give this recipe a try. 
Zeth and Sandy are loving a raw diet at the moment. The two had there first raw chicken thigh 4 days ago and loved every bit of it. Zeth's I had to cut up in smaller pieces for him, but he loved it and begged for more. I've been giving them raw chicken everyday for breakfast.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

katsrevenge said:


> Ohh... this is awesome!
> 
> I've no grinder.... but I could dice the stuff up. Kali is still being a booger about her organs and bone bits half the time. Anything to get her to eat it all and not pick around the bone... and anything to avoid cooking the liver.. ug.
> 
> ...


I think it's awesome too!! Good tip on the roasting chicken! I will do that in the future.

On the cookies.... I've read that you can use instant potatos in place of the flour. I think it's just dehydrated potato flakes. That might work for her and would be better than the flour! 

Brodysmom


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

You are amazing. I am so making these. I think Kelly's right. With a little effort and creativity we can save money and make awesome stuff for our pups. Do I get the hearts and stuff at the butcher's??? This is really an experience, isn't it???


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> You are amazing. I am so making these. I think Kelly's right. With a little effort and creativity we can save money and make awesome stuff for our pups. Do I get the hearts and stuff at the butcher's??? This is really an experience, isn't it???


I got a tray of gizzards and hearts at the grocery store, right by the chicken and a little plastic container of chicken livers! Yucky. But if it is what he needs, then great! ha! Yes, I think we might be able to replicate much of the NV medallions ourselves and we will know EXACTLY what's in it since we are doing it ourselves. (Not to mention how much cheaper it is). Kelly says we don't need all that vegetable stuff and fruits that's added in there either, so I'm leaving it out. I did do the carrots because I thought he should have some carbs (not just protein) but the canned pumpkin probably does the trick. I'm sure we can tweak the recipe and make it really balanced and healthy! Yay!!

I bought a can of TRIPE today. It is cows stomach. (SICK!) ha ha. Merrick makes it. I think I will add that next batch. 

Brodysmom


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

I love you girls!

You really do feel so much better making it yourself, and it can be different each time! So it will be good for picky little Brody, his mom can give him a new flavour every week! 

Really, veg/fruit/dairy and carbs are no good for dogs. They are not built to process it. Just use your imagination and think about what's in a bird, or a rabbit. Muscle, bone, organ, and stomach content. Tripe works for stomach content (digestive enzymes are good for your kids!), you can buy everything else at the store or a butcher. So why pay someone else a ton of money to save maybe 2-3hrs every month? In this day and age, people are moving more towards healthy, home made, natural for themselves... it's time we did this for our kids! 

Not only will you save a TON of money, but you just FEEL GOOD about what you're doing. And let's face it, it's bloody fun. I get SO EXCITED when we get a good score of free meat, a new couple of bunnies I get to cut up, or even just watching Betty scramble around all excited because dinner is ALWAYS an exciting surprise. As you guys have said, you KNOW what your dog is eating because YOU MADE IT. No surprise recalls because some additive/preservative/etc was poisioned, just all stuff YOU would eat.. well, maybe not tripe.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Okay, I'm going to make this tomorrow. I did stock up on the NV with my coupons but Lily is really not interested, AT ALL!!! 

So, exchange the carrots with egg and add the stomach tripe, correct? I get those little chickens all the time and throw the bag out. I need to grind up all that's in the bag and give it to them???

Kelly, none of us could have done this without you, I know I've told you that before but I mean it. I would have never started this without all the guidance. If I need to add anything else to this recipe, please let me know. I'll start talking with my local butcher. He's awesome and everything in his place is organic and they use no preservatives or anything!!!


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

I wouldn't add everything to all batches.. make each batche different. So make a "base" (use chicken backs for bone, and egg to hold it together as a base for all) then add different meats and extras each time.

Brody's Turkey Surprise!
*chicken backs (w/skin)
*egg
*turkey meat (w/skin)
*tripe
*CRANBERRIES! (frozen/fresh and ground - good for urinary tract)

Brody's Rabbit Stew
*egg
*ground rabbit (either with or without bone)
*carrots (fresh)

Brody's Steak Dinner
*egg
*a cheap, fatty roast
*tripe
*sweet potatoe

Brody's Liver and Kindey Pie (A once a week meal)
*chicken backs
*liver
*kidney/pancreas/spleen/etc
*pumpkin

See!? SO FUN! You could even make a meal plan with those. Every third day they get the one with bone, and once a week they get the organ one.


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

You can use all those insides, but make sure you're getting kindeys. MOST of those baggies I get have neck/liver/heart/gizzard but no kidney/spleen/etc. Pups won't get deficient in anything withing a few months, but longterm without those things is not good.

Like I said previous MIX IT UP! Variety is the spice of life.. and the more types of "Brody's Meatballs" you can make up, the better. Those chickens are also a good way to get boney parts and meat. I buy them then just cut them up and freeze in meal sized baggies (Betty generally sits at my feet and waits for the baggie stuff as her "treat").

Definately make connections with that butcher, bring him a case of beer of whatever to get in his good graces.  Tell him you'll take ANY AND ALL freezer burnt meat, old stuff, scrap stuff, organs he wont sell.. tell him you're more than willing to sign any papers stating it's for dog food, not your own use or resale. *LOL* Wearing a lowcut top helps...  :daisy:


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Kelly, you crack me up. Okay, I'm gonna start with these basic recipes and see what I come up with. I'm excited to try some new stuff!!! I'll be visiting my butcher and the beer and low top idea is awesome!!! I think it won't be a problem. Just had to wrap my mind around all this "stuff". Organs, muscle, etc. Kinda gross to start but getting easier every day!!! THANKS!!!


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

Muzby said:


> *LOL* Wearing a lowcut top helps...  :daisy:


Thank you, I now have tea snroffed all over the screen. LMAO 

I bet it does help! It helps in many areas.. but getting old meat I never thought would be one of them..


----------



## Mydaddysjag (Feb 8, 2012)

Brodysmom, I know this is a super old post, and that you feed 100% raw now. I was wondering if you could touch base on the meatball recipe, and if you did it again, if this is the same recipe you would use, or what improvements you would make.

I cant go 100% raw due to lack of freezer space and no room for a deep freezer. I cant go 100% ziwipeak because of cost, and premades are too spendy for me. Hubby cracked down on my dog budget (I was spending more on the dog budget than our grocery budget, LOL). Right now Im feeding ziwipeak in the am, meat in the pm, and one dog also gets satin balls for weight gain. My issue is that I have two scarfers, who even choke on wings and cornish hen pieces even if I smash them in a bag with a hammer. After a few scares, Ive been feeding them small pieces of boneless meats, but know long term I cant do that as they need the bone. Im not super worried about the dental effects, they get bullysticks and large raw bones to chew, but of course they need the calcium. Any bigger pieces of meat are WAY over their serving size, so I dont want to go that route.

Im planning to make a meatball type recipe to feed them in the evening. I do have an electric grinder (had a german shepherd on raw years ago, and ground a few of the things she ate) I thought since you have so much experience now, you might be able to chime in with an update on the recipe.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

oh gosh, that's a trip down memory lane from 3 years ago!!!! LOL!!! How funny. 

If I were to grind now I would definitely stick with an 80/10/5/5 ratio. I wouldn't add pumpkin, and certainly not carrots! What was I thinking!!! ha. 

I would do 80% meat, 10% bone, 5% liver, and 5% kidney. 

Mel here grinds for her dogs. She might chime in and give you her basic recipe. 

You could also do a meat and bone grind and then do a separate organ grind, up to you. I would start out with a very small batch at first to make sure that your dogs will eat it and like it. 

I would not add any oils to the recipe or eggs. You can easily add those separately. Just a basic meat grind with either 10% bone or you can use eggshells for calcium if you prefer not to grind bony parts.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I read this and was like "what did I miss? I was only away for 4 days! And brodysmom jumped ship! LOL" I also have to say you sound just like I did when I was starting to think maybe raw would be better but I tried 200 commercial products first cause everything I read said it was bad. No looking back here!

As far as grinding- I don't see why grinding for one meal a day would be any different ingredient-wise than regular prey model raw. You still would want 80/10/10 and to maybe use a variety of meats and organs over time. The only difference I see is that you would want to stick with easier to grind bones like wings so you weren't destroying grinders all the time.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Whoa I didn't see the date at first and was like what happened to Brodymom? Lol last I checked she was 100 percent raw! I make meatballs too but I just use ground turkey, beef liver, and salmon oil. I don't add bone to it tho, then I feed bone meal the next meal. I don't do this often but I have made them a couple times.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Digging this up lol I've been looking for a raw meatball recipe for days then remebered at 4:30 in the am that Brodysmom made some and posted it about it way back lol Thanks again Tracy!


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Lol--saw this not looking at the original date an gasped! My brain immediately went to the move...had to share this with you Tracy! Glad all is well and status quo


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

OH. My. Gosh. HAHAHAHAHA!!! That is really hilarious. Boy, what a great reminder that we all have to start somewhere, right?! Oh man. I was so frustrated with his eating or rather his NOT eating. I remember making those meatballs. 

Dang that was a long time ago. Fast forward to now and all that we have learned over the years. I am grateful for Kelly (Muzby) who stepped up and helped me when I had NO idea what I was doing. Thanks to this board for being there and being a resource for us to ask questions! 

If I was doing this today and had to use a grinder ... I would not add any veggie/plant matter at all. I would just do the 80% meat, 5% liver, 5% other secreting organ such as kidney, and 10% bone. I would certainly vary the proteins and I would suggest keeping the diet at MOSTLY red meats and using the bony chicken parts as the bone-in requirement.

I truly got a giggle out of this thread. Thanks for bumping it up you guys!!


----------

